# N1 Bumper Vents



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wanted - R33 GTR N1 bumper/intercooler vents. Real or good replica's, carbon or frp. Item in UK.

Thanks


----------



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

Still looking, or any recommendations where to get them other than ep racing


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

I can help you with that if you still need


----------



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes that would be good, still want a set. Cheers


----------

